# HK AR15 Mags



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, me and friend of mine were talking about AR15 mags Saturday afternoon and HK 30rd mags entered into the conversation. I've never used them or even seen them for that matter...well other than online pictures., but that's about it. He said he's had the opportunity to use them/try them out a few times, through other AR owning friends, and swears by them. 

I later checked them out online and they are incredibly expensive... like 49.00 each, some places were even selling them for 59.00 each.

What makes them so much more expensive...? The metal casing? Finish? Springs...? Do they load themselves... all of the above...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

They say HK. Duh!! :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

That's pretty much it - they say HK on them, so jack up the price.. I did get a chance to handle some at a gunshow, and they're very well built and solid. But being that I've never had any problems with the other brands of mags I use (Bushmaster, C-Products, and Brownells), I can't justify spending that much.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh course having the name "HK" on the side which drives the cost, but lets look at the price based on materials.

They are made out of steel, use metal followers and have one of the most expensive finishes put on a mag.

Now are they worth $49 (or more)? Don't know, but there is NO other mag like it on the market today.



C4


----------

